# What do Chaos Warriors do in their spare time?



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was thumbing through my WOC book the other day and a couple of questions came to me. 

What do Chaos warriors do when they aren't in battle? According to the Army Book, Chaos Warriors don't eat or sleep, so do they just wander around looking for a fight?

Do they have settlements or are they more a loose nomadic group or tribe? 

Would Chaos Knights and Warriors co-exist in the same "tribe" or would the form their own groups and just join up for battles?

Or am I just trying to add to much form and structure to an inherently chaotic force?


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

The form/structure of your Chaos band is up to you. It can be tribes that just got together for some fun or it could be an empire of sorts, ruled over by a single powerful champion.

As for what they do in their free time, I imagine their free time shifts based on their role/ the god they serve. For instance, I imagine followers of Slaanesh do very different things to each other than the followers of Khorne do!


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

I've never really thought about it myself...

Play chess?
Go hunting?
oo oo oo...maybe they have big feasts in great big mead halls like they do in _The Vikings_ with Tony Curtis and Kirk Douglas...that's what I'd do if I was a Chaos Warrior. Drinking, raucous songs, more drinking, chucking axes at womens braids, even more drinking, the occasional fight...sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

heheehehe I have this vision of them all doing the macarena.....


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm
I guess when they're not fighting, they are marching.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I bet followers of Slaanesh know how to have a fun time


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

One would believe that what a chaos warrior/knight does in his off time is dependent on their alignment.

Khorn: much like blood dragons probably wastes all their time searching for a bigger/more impressive way to prove they kick ass to Khorn, say by fist fighting a ogre, and winning. (Main contributor to khornate fatalities)

Tzeentch: probably seek out further understanding of the winds of magic or any knowledge that could be of advantage, their also the most likely to engage in actual games primarily as a means to perfect their minds or martial abilities to better execute their plans, or they spend all their off time making up extremely convoluted plan that may take years to come into effect.

Nurgle: I imagine they spend alot of time just wandering around spreading disease, and ruin as they seem to get a jovial pleasure from it. I also imagine they seek out and destroy images or icons of hope as they would offend them.

Slaanesh: Easiest one to imagine of all four, they probably go about seeking any form of beauty (Even repulsive ones) or sensations that are novel or intense, and since most can't leave their armor in their latter lives I imagine this often takes the form of drugs or magically induced states/sensations. Possibly linked to why so many willingly take on female traits to better experience every perverse sensation possible. 

Undivided: Probably the most varied, but I imagine it often breaks down to A)Piracy B)Trying to gain more power/prestige/followers. C)Some insane personal goal like revenge.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Golf, yachting, crochet,opera, tennis,gardening......
Sorry saw this thread and i have to start one up for 40k. Great idea. Rep to the op.k:


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

"I bet followers of Slaanesh know how to have a fun time" MontytheMighty 
I thought warriors of chaos couldnt take of their armor because it was welded on to them- There goes a decent Relationship!!
How would that work any way? 
"hi sweety i am home from causing havic and distuction on the Empire. I had a great day at work I kill 8 people and was given a gift from the gods. How was yours?"


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Jolly Puggles said:


> I've never really thought about it myself...
> 
> Play chess?
> Go hunting?
> oo oo oo...maybe they have big feasts in great big mead halls like they do in _The Vikings_ with Tony Curtis and Kirk Douglas...that's what I'd do if I was a Chaos Warrior. Drinking, raucous songs, more drinking, chucking axes at womens braids, even more drinking, the occasional fight...sounds like fun to me.


If so the the Dawi are your new best friends! :biggrin:


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I always thought of them contemplating which stroke was best to cut off someones head or limb.
If not this, probably about why elf flesh is so tender and dwarf flesh so bitter while Empire men just taste like chicken.

When you're on the outdoor activities, like WoC, this is the stuff you really think about!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

That's awful!!! Everyone knows elf is too stringy, most prefer dwarf as its already beer-basted!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

...i just had this image of LOADS of chaos warriors playing football (UK football), or Rugby (US football).... hey, they could even seperate into teams! :grin:

Team Khorne... kill you if you win...or if you lose
Team Tzeentch... cheat...if you win...or if you lose
Slaanesh... are great at falling over and 'pretending' they are hurt
Nurgle... no one plays them due to the smell 

:biggrin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

have to remember that theres always a good fight and glory to be found in the wastes.

Most chaos people are not warriors but rather marauders and northern tribesmen. I imagined warriors acting mostly as guards and sentries for tribal chieftens and ration supplies


----------



## whYnoT (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been wondering the same thing! What LukeValantine said sounds plausible imo! But that wouldn't explain so much what the "normal" norse folks do! Like the marauders for example, do they not require food? How about their women and kids? How can they sustain a living? Just by raiding honest folks or what? Would it even be possible for them to cultivate and keep cattle to some extent? Or are the lands just a toxic lifeless wasteland? Again, very interesting topic, I'd love to hear more about this!

[Edit] +rep to OT.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Constantly ask themselves...

"Why oh why didn't I take the *blue* pill?"


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well considering most of the fiction puts a nordic spin on WoC. One could safely guess that they spend a fair amount of their time bragging, fighting, working (Building long ships maybe, if such things aren't below them), observing chaos based rituals, and festivities. Also so stories show them siring children, and or acting as chieftains to norsican (sp?) tribes.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

well I never thought about it before I read the description for vlitch the cursling. It kinda describes some things for you which was interesting, his brother was good at hunting, and blaha blah. They also have wives and children obviously so I'm sure Lukevalentine isn't off, just imagine a norse viking tribe, perhaps with a little more barbaric rituals though. 
As for the warriors in armour? I can imagine that up until battle they just sit around and carve wooden knives or some shit like that. Although that makes more sense for the undivided ones, the khorne warriors might go out hunting, or on big game hunts. The nurgle warriors probably stay a fair bit away from the normal tribes cuz I dont think they would want their diseases. Tzeentch probably would just do the contemplative stuff, while slaanesh would do drugs or the like as someone said before.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought they hunted METAL BAWKSES! 

Oh hang on. Yeah wrong chaos person.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, LukeValantine pretty much summed up what the actual Chaos Warriors do already, so I'll do the same for Marauders.

Khorne: What spare time? If you're Khorne worshipper, then any moment you're not hacking someone's head off in the name of the Blood God is a moment wasted. Thus, a Khornate Marauder will be simply running around yelling and hacking people apart inside a red mist. They also gamble with Tzeentchians a lot, as this activity often leads to feelings of rage and subsequently violence.
Tzeentch: A Tzeentchian Marauder will be unravelling the secrets of the universe, and riddling his fellows to madness. They would also be practising some magic, and gambling due to the random chance involved. Sometimes, a Tzeentchian will delight in talking absolute gibberish to make their peers panic as they think their friend has succumbed to the greatest risk of worshipping Tzeentch. 
Nurgle: A Nurglite Marauder would be looking after his weeping sores and buboes with the same care a mother gives a child. He could also be chasing around Slaaneshi Marauders, the Slaaneshis trying to avoid "Nurgle cooties."
Slaanesh: This is spare time? A Slaanesh Marauder's spare time is eternal! They just do all they can to get some twisted pleasure. We're talking drugs and torture here. They also write plays, novels and poems, and compose symphonies whilst painting the greatest artworks you can see in the Warhammer world, including the famed _Moaning Lisa_. Anything else is behind a curtain, and you can hear sounds of passion and thumping as it's going on. For the slowest among you, they'd be having sex. Oh, and don't forget the running away from "Nurgle cooties"!


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

MrFortunato said:


> ...i just had this image of LOADS of chaos warriors playing football (UK football), or Rugby (US football).... hey, they could even seperate into teams! :grin:
> 
> Team Khorne... kill you if you win...or if you lose
> Team Tzeentch... cheat...if you win...or if you lose
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:..................:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Though I imagine Slaanesh dudes tackling each other (preferably when not wearing clothes) or letting themselves be tackled:grin:


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I have always imagined that under the armor the Warriors of Chaos still look mostly human...ish. At least enough so that they can participate in activities other than marching around and roaring. I would imagine they probably spend a lot of time maintining their weapons and armor, as they are gifts from their Gods. Each Warrior likely spends time modifying and personalizing their gear, and probably has hobbies and talents of their own. Agreed though, depending on the alignment of the Warrior or tribe, certain activities are likely more prevalent.

Khorne: I would imagine that outside of the most dedicated berserkers even Khornate Warriors take some down time. They probably are fond of hunting, and I would imagine entire tribes particiating in some sort of Fight Club, to keep their skills sharp without thinning their numbers too much.

Tzeench: Naturally Tzeench warriors likely spend most of their free time plotting and scheming and counter-scheming. When they want to relax, I imaging they probably favor intricate and detailed activities like macrome or scrimshaw, or strategic games like chess or go.

Nurgle: Like their god, Nurgle followers are generally jovial and personable. I'm picturing all manner of games and hobbies and amusementswith a slightly decaying and diseased twist. Outside of the ooze and decay, I'm sure a Nurgle settlement looks very similar to any other Norse village.

Slaanesh: Aaah, Slaanesh. Slaanesh settlements, such as they are, likely resemble the bastard children of the Marquis de Sade's id and Xerxes' tent from the 300, and everything is buried under massive piles of cocaine. Like, enough to ski down.

That's how I see it anyway.

But yeah, I mean it about the cocaine.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Brother Arnold said:


> Slaanesh: This is spare time? A Slaanesh Marauder's spare time is eternal! They just do all they can to get some twisted pleasure. We're talking drugs and torture here. They also write plays, novels and poems, and compose symphonies whilst painting the greatest artworks you can see in the Warhammer world, including the famed _Moaning Lisa_. Anything else is behind a curtain, and you can hear sounds of passion and thumping as it's going on. For the slowest among you, they'd be having sex. Oh, and don't forget the running away from "Nurgle cooties"!


If you read _Daemon World_, though its more 40k base, you see tribesmen on the world actually have sex with their women and daemons. And they actually really love their daemons as when the main character goes in trying to kill the daemon they all sacrifice their lives in vain to fight the guy off. So slaanesh is all about that stuff.


----------



## Druid (Apr 10, 2011)

Very.. interesting... topic i'll talk to my friend who plays chaos and is always making up story's about them so i'll get back on this


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> If you read _Daemon World_, though its more 40k base, you see tribesmen on the world actually have sex with their women and daemons. And they actually really love their daemons as when the main character goes in trying to kill the daemon they all sacrifice their lives in vain to fight the guy off. So slaanesh is all about that stuff.


Hey man if the girls are putting out I'll fight somebody in plot armor.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos Warriors have tea parties.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

turel2 said:


> Chaos Warriors have tea parties.


Exceptionally violent tea parties.


----------

